# Help Egg Bound, What Can We Do?????



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

This morning my brother G. Finch try too layed an another egg and it got stuck. It was able to lay an egg yestersay but to day   I guess it is bad enough to the point where the bird is only on the bottom of the cage.

We're not sure what too due because its such a small thing and its the first time it ever happen to us? 
All he's doing now is providing the bird with heat.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not experienced with handling that but have been told, that moist heat is the thing to do, so if you can put a damp cloth between teh bird and the heating pad, or something like that, it may help the egg come along. 

someone who's actually dealt with this before will come along soon with more advice.


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks anything will help now, my brother is lub the vent.

linda


----------



## lindamass15 (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, 2:26 hey thanks we try that and as soon as she fells the heat under the damp towl she started to push. After some countless push the mommy did manage pushed it out while I kept lub it every time she pushed it out a little I think it helped her out a lot.

Instead of having the ehh the normal way the egg came out side way.

but thanks to you soo much I would have never thought of the damp towl!!!!

Linda


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

AWESOME! So glad it worked for her!  Poor little her, an egg sideways - ouch!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor girl, I'm glad everything came out okay!! Great advice, Snipes!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You are amazing, this forum literally answered the question within minutes, saving the tiny bird's life. Good on you, Pigeon talk!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Real quick are you providing calcium grit? This will help with keeping the egg shell together as well. If this happens again do what you did and also may try a drop of Olive oil. also around the vent as well. Poor girl bet she is saying damn that hurt!! : )

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I also would recommend you give her a break from her mate, so she can heal and replensih her calcium reserves.


----------

